# Great performer. Zero problems. 5 stars.



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Jay. It's good to hear good stuff from Grizzly. My 8" jointer is a Grizzly, and it's a beast. After a bit of finessing, it's okey dokey. Just make your own zero clearance plates. They'll be better than the OEM ones anyway, imo. There's a million vids out there on how-to make em. This price sure beats out the cost of a Saw Stop.


----------



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

Jay I read the post on your site, I have the 1023 saw and I love mine, wouldn't change a thing! I just want to tell you that with these types of rip fences you can replace the rails with equivalent sized steel tubing for increased capacity. I increased my capacity on my delta T-2 system to 49" with square tubing and angle iron, and just used the old rail as a pattern to drill and tap mounting holes in the new rail, very easy and inexpensive. I also used the holes in the angle iron on the rear of the saw to mount my outfeed table to. I didn't use bolts though, I just put pins in the bottom of the table top that just drop into the holes, so that I can just lift it off if necessary. You can check it out here:


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Bought mine last fall and really pleased with the purchase, great saw love using. Enjoy your new beast!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had mine for two years now and it has not missed a beat.
Wonderful table saw, I highly recommend it.


----------



## panamawayne (May 28, 2014)

I had mine shipped down here to Panama, it's set up in an outdoor type shop and is faded from the sun, it's been here 1 1/2 years and hasn't missed a beat, I have WW2 blade which makes it that much better.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Jay, Thanks for the in-depth review on a great tool. I own the G0691 extended version and really love it. Use it almost daily. Passes the nickel test and no run-out. Five stars.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Looks solid.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Great review on your site. Photos really show it off.


----------



## TheRabbit (Oct 21, 2014)

Seriously looking at buying a G0691 and have one quick question, in talking to the techs at Grizzly, I found out they do not sell a thin kerf riving knife. I have a few thin kerf high end blades. How does everyone get around this problem? Did you just buy and extra knife and have it machined down?


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

TheRabbit - I use a regular Marples blade bought from Lowes. It's much thinner than the blade that was included with the saw. I have no problems using the stock riving knife with it. The riving knife is too thick to use with a regular circular saw blade but a standard box store 10" blade will work just fine.


----------



## TheRabbit (Oct 21, 2014)

Can you mic the knife? It would be great to know thickness. The kerf on one of my blade is under .125. They sell a second knife for around $30. May cost as much to get it milled, but any problems would be solved.

I also need to know the depth of the roller stand. I need to add 2" net to the table to get it above my out feed bench. I learned the stand alone adds 3/4". Need to add at least another 1 1/4". I could cut the bench down, but prefer to keep all the height I can as I am 6'8".


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

TheRabbit - I couldn't find my calipers but this is stamped on the knife itself


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I also have the G0691 and when using my Freud thin kerf blade I use a ZCI without the riving knife as if it's used I get a binging at the out feed side of the blade. Maybe a little les safety but I hav not as yet experienced the least bit of kick back. KOW!


----------



## TheRabbit (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank Jay for the info. As for using the saw without the knife, the only reason I am thinking of this saw is to get a saw with a riving knife. Already have a saw that I have modified several times and it works great, but I cut a lot of quartersawn red oak and it closes and bite on the blade sometimes. Now I need to go look up the real kerf of my blades.


----------

